

 A new way to do code reviews - PuchtaOla
http://www.codebrag.com

======
andrzejkrzywda
All the code review tools focus on commits, which is probably the most common
use case.

Is anyone aware of tools that let me do the code reviews of the whole code
base in a simple way? I don't want to focus on the commits/pull-requests in
this case.

~~~
mushishi
We created one in-house in GWT in which a whole project review is quick to
setup but the development is in halt. The UI would need some love, and
unfortunately there's other things to do.

~~~
andrzejkrzywda
Sounds interesting. I'd be interested to see some screenshots of how you
approached the problem.

------
PuchtaOla
Hey guys, We are developing a tool for the developers, which will simplify the
process of code reviews, but also make it more social. We would appreciate
your feedback.

